# Cheese,cheese,and more cheese



## fish killer (Jul 26, 2013)

I was running low on cheese so I went to Sams and picked up some of my favorites.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Jul 26, 2013






I really like the 3 Alarm pepper cheese so I got two of those. Dublinger,Havarti,Sharp Cheddar are all ones that I have smoked before. Jarlsberg and fresh Mozzarella are a new experience but I have read a lot about them so I figured I would give them a try.  I smoked them in two batches, one with apple and the other with Pitmaster choice. 

This is the batch that I did in apple, there was another just like it that I did in Pitmaster Choice.

e.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Jul 26, 2013






I pulled the mozzarella out after an hour to avoid too much smoke. Everything else was 2 1/2 hours. The mozarella was really good straight out of the smoker so I'm sure it will be even better later.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Jul 26, 2013






It was about 80 degrees out today so the ice was a necessity my freezer build is pretty well insulated so the ice kept the inside temp cool enough so the cheese kept its form well. The two liter bottles work Pretty good at keeping the smoker cool. 

Everything was set in the fridge to firm up after being smoked and were then vacuumed packed.














image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Jul 26, 2013






My cheese fridge is now full again.













image.jpg



__ fish killer
__ Jul 26, 2013


----------



## daveomak (Jul 26, 2013)

When you take a sample taste of the Jarlsburg.....  stop and savor the moment....  the creamyness of the cheese, it's flavors and subtleties... and then the mild smoke that does something to it...   I eat it alone or on a cracker....  It's a really great cheese in my book.....   I've tried to think of something that could improve it.....   maybe a slice of grav-lox .....  I don't know.....    

Anyway, I'm in for the pics......   Dave


----------



## tonybel (Jul 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 23, 2013)

That looks great, good job


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 23, 2013)

Cheesus!!! That's a nice load of cheese in there!


----------



## eman (Aug 24, 2013)

Good lookin cheese!

 If you are a fan of smoked sharp cheddar. Next time you are at sams Look for Black Diamond 4 year old cheddar. Cut the block into 4 oz pieces w/ a cheese wire. The cheese is aged and almost crumbly. Smoke as you would any other cheddar. Vac seal and age at least 1 month. 3 months is better.

 This will become your private stash and i promise you won't want to share.


----------



## fish killer (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I have seen the Black Diamond, next time I will give it a go.


----------



## smokeamotive (Aug 24, 2013)

As I am an official smoked cheese inspector you are required to send me 1 lb of each for testing. :biggrin:


----------



## wiredig (Aug 24, 2013)

Best comment award goes to Dirtsailor2003! "Cheesus" !!!! I am headed into week 2 of aging for my first batch. That load looks awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 24, 2013)

WiredIG said:


> Best comment award goes to Dirtsailor2003! "Cheesus" !!!! I am headed into week 2 of aging for my first batch. That load looks awesome!



Some people go to church on Sundays. I load up the smoker!!!


----------



## wiredig (Aug 24, 2013)

Amen! Fire it up Brother!


----------



## disco (Aug 24, 2013)

That is great looking cheese. 

Disco


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 21, 2013)

Superb job. Keep it up. These cheese looks so good.


----------



## wade (Oct 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> When you take a sample taste of the Jarlsburg.....  stop and savor the moment....  the creamyness of the cheese, it's flavors and subtleties... and then the mild smoke that does something to it...   I eat it alone or on a cracker....  It's a really great cheese in my book.....   I've tried to think of something that could improve it.....   maybe a slice of grav-lox .....  I don't know.....


My wife is a big fan of Jarlsberg cheese but she does not like that particular one smoked. I am with you though Dave, I think the smoke adds a great deal to the creamyness of the cheese.


----------



## bearsfan54 (Dec 19, 2013)

What did temperature did you smoke your cheese in your smoker?  I recently bought an electric Bradly Smoker.  I was wondering what would be a good temperature to smoke some cheese in my smoker/


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2013)

Bearsfan54 said:


> What did temperature did you smoke your cheese in your smoker?  I recently bought an electric Bradly Smoker.  I was wondering what would be a good temperature to smoke some cheese in my smoker/



Below 70 degrees F.....   so you don't melt the cheese...


----------



## wade (Dec 19, 2013)

55-65 is OK depending how long you are smoking it. The closer to 55 the better. In the summer I usually smoke mine at night and sometimes load a tray of ice cubes in the bottom of the smoker.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 19, 2013)

Bearsfan54 said:


> What did temperature did you smoke your cheese in your smoker?  I recently bought an electric Bradly Smoker.  I was wondering what would be a good temperature to smoke some cheese in my smoker/


Welcome to the forum, you may find the following helpful with your cheese.    Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Dec 20, 2013)

So fabulous! (My favorite in your line-up being the Havarti)!

And I LOVE Dirtsailor's expression of "Cheesus!" I'm going to make sure that gets put to good use in our household vocabulary! Thank you Dirtsailor!

Beautiful job!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## oldcanalsmoke (Apr 7, 2014)

I am sure this has been answered ad nausea, but  what woods are good what what (typical cheddar, swiss, prov, etc) cheeses. Anyone point out a list please?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 7, 2014)

OldCanalSmoke said:


> I am sure this has been answered ad nausea, but  what woods are good what what (typical cheddar, swiss, prov, etc) cheeses. Anyone point out a list please?



Milder woods In my opinion are the best for cheese. Apple, pear, peach, cherry, alder, pecan or combinations of those woods are what I typically use.


----------



## hwy199 (Jul 24, 2014)

We tried smoking cream cheese with a chipolte crust, its our new favorite! I have to try the   Mozzarella now. thanks!


----------



## wade (Jul 24, 2014)

Hwy199 said:


> We tried smoking cream cheese with a chipolte crust, its our new favorite! I have to try the   Mozzarella now. thanks!


I have recently started smoking fresh Mozzarella along with my usual range of cheeses and I find they smoke well. They firm up nicely and it completely changes the texture. The smoke does not penetrate as well as with hard cheeses like Cheddar - maybe because of the higher water content.













Cheese.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 24, 2014


----------

